
New York Times ordered 59M publishing assets on a laptop using Go - dougdonohoe
https://open.nytimes.com/publishing-assets-we-had-a-few-c3a844e98bac
======
pawnednow
The author says

>>>As I reviewed the previous work and struggled to understand the queries, I
felt like SQL wasn’t the right tool for the job — it was getting in the way of
progress. So I paused, took a step back and looked for an alternative
approach.

Not sure why the author thought SQL wasn't the right tool as he glosses over
this justification. It seems to me like a time series or sorting problem. The
challenge was inserting meta data and then sorting. This relates to problem
with query language but the article seems to imply the problem was somehow
solved with GO. Either way my knowledge on this subject is limited and
probably much shallower than the author.

~~~
Southland
I agree. I don't see how any of this could not be solved with SQL either.
Struggling to understand the previous work and other's queries does not mean
the tooling is the wrong thing for the job.

------
mpalmer
Well-explained. That chart at the end is striking, not least because it shows
so clearly the absolute explosion in published assets circa Web 2.0.

